# Does she have the confirmation for reining?



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I know Hunter doesn't have the best confirmation, but I've seen a lot worse. I was curious if she would make a good reining horse confirmation wise? And sometimes when she runs she holds her head high (is it an Arabian thing? She's a Quarab) I wanna teach her to lower her head if any one knows how I can do that?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's interesting. Any chance you could post photos that are more appropriate for confo crtique?


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

Also, how old is she? It would be helpful to know if she's still growing.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> She's interesting. Any chance you could post photos that are more appropriate for confo crtique?


These are the best photos I have.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

sonib82 said:


> Also, how old is she? It would be helpful to know if she's still growing.


She's 13


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am seeing a significant downhill build and a flat-ish croup with sickle hocks. These will make reining a challenge for her, especially the spins and stops since they require hind end engagement. 
The downhill build and flat croup will likely just make things challenging, but the sickle hocks could lead to unsoundness if pushed past her abilities (arthritis, spavin). 

That said, she looks like a solid horse who should have no problem doing a little bit of any sport at the lower levels. You can't change how her neck ties into her chest, though, so she will likely always carry her head a bit higher than you see the stock horses.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> I am seeing a significant downhill build and a flat-ish croup with sickle hocks. These will make reining a challenge for her, especially the spins and stops since they require hind end engagement.
> The downhill build and flat croup will likely just make things challenging, but the sickle hocks could lead to unsoundness if pushed past her abilities (arthritis, spavin).
> 
> That said, she looks like a solid horse who should have no problem doing a little bit of any sport at the lower levels. You can't change how her neck ties into her chest, though, so she will likely always carry her head a bit higher than you see the stock horses.


Will it hurt her to do reining if I do lower level rening?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Trusty Rusty said:


> Will it hurt her to do reining if I do lower level rening?


Shouldn't. Just listen to her for any signs of strain in the hind end (same as with any horse regardless of conformation).


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> Shouldn't. Just listen to her for any signs of strain in the hind end (same as with any horse regardless of conformation).


How do I know if she's straining?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

If you are going to do reining with her, even lower level reining, please start slow in training her, especially with the sliding stops, which can be hard on the hocks. Also, if you are going to teach sliding stops she should have sliders on her back feet - special shoes to help her slide.

You can see my Arab/Paint mare in the Trail Clinic Photos! post. She is 16 this year. I used to show her in reined cowhorse (which has a reining pattern aspect to it) and in the reining classes at those shows. She's not built to do it really, but she can lay a good 6' slide and spin adequately to place in well in her classes.  If she can do it, your mare can too!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Besides the obvious one of lameness and short-striding with the hind end, signs of strain can include resistance to collection, transitions and especially backing with stifle and hock issues. Heat and swelling are also big indicators. With hind end issues (my gelding included) they can express discomfort by hopping with the hind end in the canter. Really anything that seems off, with her conformation I would look closely at the hocks and SI (sacro iliac) joint first. The SI joint is here:









Like I said before, this mare's conformation may not be perfect (who's is!?) but she seems solid enough for the basic levels of most any sport, reining included. As you introduce more collection and stops and any spinning or turning on the hind end I would recommend keeping an eye on her hind end joints for swelling or heat, and don't over train those moves. Otherwise, have fun! She looks like a real sweet horse.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

While I don't doubt that conformation plays a big part in how well your horse performs in any sport, reining seems to be more about breeding then anything else. Hence why it's mainly limited to stock breeds, mostly QH/paints and some appys. There are also a hand full of Arabian. I'm not talking all paints, QHs and Arabians, it's a select handful. Can you attempt to teach reining to any horse but I'd doubt you'd be successful even at that lower or local levels. Well I shouldn't say unsuccessful, because success is a personal thing, but realistically you probably won't be competitive.

That said all horses could benefit from some reining training because, like dressage, reining emphasizes the horse using its body correctly, soft and suppleness and subtle cuing. Just have fun and be realistic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not seeing sickle hocks. She is standing poorly.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I'm not seeing sickle hocks. She is standing poorly.


I don't see that either.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Can you attempt to teach reining to any horse but I'd doubt you'd be successful even at that lower or local levels. Well I shouldn't say unsuccessful, because success is a personal thing, but realistically you probably won't be competitive.


Well, you never know until you try. People said the same things about my mare. Yet we were able to become competitive - in reining AND cowhorse. Maybe you will; maybe you won't. But by not trying, you will never know.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to agree with the few other's - I'm not seeing sickle hocked. I think she hasn't been stood up even close to properly for a great conformation shot so it's really hard to tell. What I can say about her hocks is that, in the best photo where she is standing up and not under herself like she likes to stands normally it seems) is that I'd see a bit more angle to them. 

The biggest issue with her is her downhill build. Reiners need to be able to get their weight off the front and onto the back in order to get that pivoting and sliding and lead changes properly. Her build will naturally make her want to carry her weight on her front end which is going to hinder that fluid movement she'd need to make a REINER. 
Getting her to transfer her weight to her hind end will also help with getting her a lower head carriage - I don't think this is so much of a breed thing as it is a personal preference of the horse. 
My Arabian stallion in reining training right now is a naturally low headed horse whereas my Impressive / Skipper W bred gelding was more inclined to carry his head higher. He also was a fan of bearing his weight on his front end. 

However, in low level entry reining, I highly doubt you will have any issues with her IF she likes to rein. She is more then old enough to be able to handle the physical aspect of training but I would, if you were serious, get someone who can (unless you are) capable of getting her to learn to transfer her weight from her shoulders to her hips and work on hind end impulsion so she learns to push herself, not pull herself. 

She is physically capable of doing some of the basic reining manoeuvres - but that won't help much if she hates it. There is always that road block LOL


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

How is your concussion? I hope you are feeling better!

Are you going to train her yourself? I trained a Paint horse for reining when I was in high school. So before the wheel was invented, haha! 

The main thing is getting the horse to lope the circles ROUND with only your body directing them, so you ride circles at a lope until you cannot stand any more. Building up slowly, of course....and both ways.

Good Luck! It can be a fun discipline!


----------

